# Billing for Sports Physicals



## maclou (Mar 14, 2011)

Do practices generally bill a sports physical with an E/M code?  And if so, how do you address the chief complaint and HPI issue?


----------



## halebill (Mar 14, 2011)

Typically, our school, sports and camp physicals are a self-pay service and not billed to insurance. We have created "in house" codes to represent these services. The physician's documentation format resembles that of a comprehensive preventive exam, linked with a preventive medicine ICD-9 code, such as V70.3 Other medical examination for administrative purposes (including school admission).


----------



## sspeer (Sep 28, 2011)

*sports physical*

I just received a call from an insurance company for a patient that submitted the claim on their own for the sports physical. We too use an in-house code for sports physicals. Insurance wants to know what code we billed with. How do we explain this to them?


----------

